# Weinstephan Hefeweisen Yeasties



## danbeer (20/4/06)

Hi.

Thought I'd save myself a couple of $$ on a wyeast pack and culture up some yeast from a Weinstephan Dunkel Hefeweisen. (plus I wanted to drink some  )

Doed anyone know if they pasturise this stuff in the bottle?

the yeast I have collected and tried to culture so far does not look at all healthy.


----------



## razz (20/4/06)

G'day DAnbeer, if you google the brewery you might find a description about how it's made.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/06)

Danbeer.

I could be wrong but I think they filter and re-seed with a better settling lager yeast.

So you may yet be investing in that Wyeast pack.  

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (20/4/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Danbeer.
> 
> I could be wrong but I think they filter and re-seed with a better settling lager yeast.
> 
> ...



Wise words(and correct).
Schnieder wheats are the only ones with the original primary strain.


----------



## danbeer (20/4/06)

Wise words(and correct).
Schnieder wheats are the only ones with the original primary strain.
[post="121662"][/post]​[/quote]


Well. guess what I'll be drinking this weekend. :chug: :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (20/4/06)

DanBeer,

May I assume that ur not in Sydney, as Wyeast is not so common there?

If U let us know where you reside, there may just be a kind soul who is local to you, *and* willing to share a Weizen yeast. 

If ur in Newcastle, I may be that man. I could even supply a bottle of my beer for U to practice your yeast culturing upon.
U know what they say: "Give a brewer a yeast and he'll make a batch of beer, but teach that brewer to culture yeast and he'll brew evermore". Apologies for the gender-specificity, but U know what I mean.

Either way, don't let me talk U out of drinking some Weizen this weekend! :beer: 
I will be! :beerbang: 

Seth out


----------



## danbeer (20/4/06)

Weizguy said:


> DanBeer,
> 
> May I assume that ur not in Sydney, as Wyeast is not so common there?
> 
> ...




Am in Melbourne. It's not that I _can't_ get liquid yeast, more that I'm too lazy to drive the hour across town to get to G&G.  

Well, that and I think it's a little bit more rewarding to build up a culture from a sample. I have done so with coopers yeast before, but I want something a little more exotic (and appropriate) for my Dunkel Hefewiesen that I plan on making...

Mmmmm.... hefewiesen.....  

Anyone know how I can write off another trip to Munich against tax? 
Surely there has to be some sort of trade show I need to visit....  

(Incidently, Drinktek was awsome - Lots of freebies, and lots of beer bling. Go if you ever get the chance)


----------



## Kai (21/4/06)

danbeer said:


> Well. guess what I'll be drinking this weekend. :chug: :lol:
> [post="121706"][/post]​



Recultured yeast from Schneider weisse makes a very good beer in my experience. Just be patient and give it time and care.


----------



## BruceL (21/4/06)

I agree with Warren. I recently read in a book on beers of the world that Weinstephan filters out the original yeast from their Hefeweisen and replaces it with lager yeast.


----------



## BruceL (21/4/06)

Just remembered I had found the following link that you may find useful.

http://www.nada.kth.se/~alun/Beer/Bottle-Yeasts/

In regards to Hefeweizen yeast it states

"Bavarian Hefe-Weizens normally don't have the primary strain, and may well be pasteurized. Schneider Weisse seems to be an exception. Perhaps Schfferhofer as well. Others? "

The site has information on a number of Hefewezens

e.g

"Franziskaner 
Hefe-Weissbier 
{1} Live yeast. {1} Probably bottling strain. 

Paulaner 
Hefe-Weizen 
{1} Live yeast, strain? {1} Good banana like fruiteness in the starter. 

Schneider 
Weisse 
Said to be the primary strain. Possible but tricky to get going? 

Schfferhofer 
Hefe Weizen 
{1} Live yeast. Estery and phenolic, primary strain? {1} Powerfull estery yeast (phenolic and diacetyl), good and floculent fermenter. 

Weihenstephan 
Hefe-Weizen 
{1} Probably bottling strain, if at all alive. "

The {1} refers to a single report


Hope this is helpful


----------



## neonmeate (21/4/06)

maisels also works. but i havent seen that around for a while. JS colonial wheat was a good source of WLP300 while it was around.

schfferhofer i have tried culturing but it came out very strange tasting.
but then i don't like schfferhofer anyway.

ive made a number of hefes with cultured yeast over the years and none of them were nearly as good as the whitelabs or wyeast for whatever reason.


----------



## Mr Bond (21/4/06)

neonmeate said:


> ive made a number of hefes with cultured yeast over the years and none of them were nearly as good as the whitelabs or wyeast for whatever reason.
> [post="121812"][/post]​



Couldn't agree more.
The wyeast 3333 that i use now is by far and away the best thing to come in to my wheaty realm. :chug:


----------



## NRB (22/4/06)

Where in Melbourne are you? Johnno was nice enough to give me a little 3333 last weekend.


----------



## danbeer (22/4/06)

NRB said:


> Where in Melbourne are you? Johnno was nice enough to give me a little 3333 last weekend.
> [post="121951"][/post]​




Burwood mostly...


----------



## NRB (22/4/06)

I could give you some 3333 if you're interested, otherwise, step up a Schneiderweisse.


----------



## Mr Bond (22/4/06)

Take the 3333,you won't regret it.
Aside from the authenticity factor its a much nicer wheat strain any ways...(personal bias).and its free from a fellow brewer who is sharing a freeby :excl:  

long live AHB :chug:


----------

